
My favorite way to TDD - joshtgreenwood
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2015-09-10-how-i-use-test-doubles.html
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203425)

